# Lake District



## AldoTheCampervan (Aug 10, 2020)

Thinking of going to Lake District Friday to Tuesday, been going to South Coast these past few weeks but thinking for a change. How is wild parking there? It doesn't look like it has as much as other places in the UK and it being in main season is making me think twice. What you think?


----------



## Obanboy666 (Aug 10, 2020)

AldoTheCampervan said:


> Thinking of going to Lake District Friday to Tuesday, been going to South Coast these past few weeks but thinking for a change. How is wild parking there? It doesn't look like it has as much as other places in the UK and it being in main season is making me think twice. What you think?


Don’t bother, there’s a thread posted recently about the police moving people on using a byelaw from the 70’s.
I'm presently presently sat on a CS site @ £11.00 a night near Penrith, no chance of being awoken in the early hours by police and I can travel into the national park to visit wherever takes my fancy.




__





						1970s bylaw used to ban camping in lake District.
					

Just seen this blog from someone who was sleeping in there motorhome in a layby in the lake District national park yesterday, apparently the lake District national park authority along with the police are now enforcing a no camping bylaw that was introduced in 1970 but has never been enforced...




					wildcamping.co.uk


----------



## barryd (Aug 10, 2020)

Yep. I would give it a swerve unless you can get on a CL or site and I would avoid the popular places.


----------



## Tookey (Aug 10, 2020)

AldoTheCampervan said:


> Thinking of going to Lake District Friday to Tuesday, been going to South Coast these past few weeks but thinking for a change. How is wild parking there? It doesn't look like it has as much as other places in the UK and it being in main season is making me think twice. What you think?


I tend to agree with the previous advice. Government looks very keen to get the schools open come Sept so maybe hang on a bit. The 'location app' on here is excellent, plenty of spots recommended in Lakes and can recommend becoming a full member just for access to that


----------



## AldoTheCampervan (Aug 10, 2020)

Thanks everyone, decided to stick to Cornwall again, can't get enough and I know it so well. Think I'll do Lakes end of September. Cheers all!


----------

